# Mexico or China?



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Let's say that you hypothetically must buy a certain plumbing product from China or Mexico. There is no USA option.

You MUST place a warranty on this item. You WILL be coming back out and donating your labor to repair/replace said item if it turns out to be defective.

So which do you choose?

Please don't respond "Neither, I refuse to install anything that isn't made in the USA". This is a completely hypothetical scenario where you have a gun to your head and you must choose 1 of the 2 imported products.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Honestly mexico made, i have bought alot of china made and it was the worst crap i ever bought. I bought same stuff from mexico and for some odd feeling it lasted longer, mexico for me if thats all i could choose:thumbup:


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Mexico!! It's closer..


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

we already buy Rheem and Smith water heaters from mexico all the time....


china builds nothing but junk...


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Definitely Mexico. American Standard toilets are made in Mexico and I install them all the time. I will absolutely never buy water main fittings from China. Had a mj flange snap while tightening it to a valve on a 14" main one day. It just fell apart. The town I live in is the world wide home of Gould's Pumps. They had to install radiation sensors because a few loads of scrap metal going into their foundry came from China and was radioactive!


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Two words, Chinese Drywall!!!


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

I would say both I like the thinner wall CI pipe from china cuts nicer then some of the domestic products. Just about everything is is made in Mexico, or by residents from Mexico so it don't matter much either way.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

To stir the pot:

China, worlds largest manufacturer of goods. China out ranks Mexico in education by a landslide. A nice sized chunk of the worlds cutting edge technology is coming out of China these days. China's infrastructure now out ranks even the USA. Germany (Generally equated with high end manufacturing) is now out sourcing much of it's manufacturing to China..........


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

incarnatopnh said:


> Definitely Mexico. *American Standard toilets are made in Mexico and I install them all the time.* I will absolutely never buy water main fittings from China. Had a mj flange snap while tightening it to a valve on a 14" main one day. It just fell apart. The town I live in is the world wide home of Gould's Pumps. They had to install radiation sensors because a few loads of scrap metal going into their foundry came from China and was radioactive!


Yeah I know, when I was doing highrise construction years ago in Orlando 1 in 3 American standard toilets were cast defective. We filled dumpsters with them there were so many. I spent several days just going fro unit to unit testing each toilet and removing the defective ones and those were just the ones that failed instantly. I can't even fathom how many failed after final inspection.

Wanna know what the #1 toilet I replace is by far? You guessed it, Mexican standard.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll take China...

At least there the factory manager will get tossed in front of a firing squad if he gets caught screwing up too bad...

Mexico? The crap just keeps coming....
I've lost enough money on Mexican Standard plumbing fixture defects customer supplied is all I'll do....


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I'll take China...
> 
> At least there the factory manager will get tossed in front of a firing squad if he gets caught screwing up too bad...
> 
> ...


:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I'll take China...
> 
> At least there the factory manager will get tossed in front of a firing squad if he gets caught screwing up too bad...


 You know her family got billed for that bullet, right?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll take Mexico, but only if the toilet is carried by an illegal coming across the border. Less drugs coming in and cheaper freight that way.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Did you get permission from Mr. D. to start a poll?

To your question, it doesn't matter. It's like asking which slow death disease you prefer.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I guess it really comes down to...

Burrito or Egg Roll....


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

There is one active Chinese member of the PZ....


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

It doesn't really matter where it's made, 90% of the time the lowest bidder got the job anyways.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I'ma get me a ice cold Corona, be right back..................


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I'ma get me a ice cold Corona, be right back..................



Corona -- Mexican for urine.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I'll take China...
> 
> At least there the factory manager will get tossed in front of a firing squad if he gets caught screwing up too bad...


 Followed up on that photo -- She lost both her ponytail and the top of her head in the next few photos.

Her crime was drug dealing.

Sitting here trying to decide which is the greater crime -- Dealing drugs or adding melamine 'protein' to pet food.

I'm going with adulterating pet food. 

Drugs and their potency (how many times it's been stepped on) is always a crapshoot -- Pet food should reflect the label.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Followed up on that photo -- She lost both her ponytail and the top of her head in the next few photos.
> 
> Her crime was drug dealing.
> 
> ...


They had executions on the tainted milk, pet food, lead paint kids toys and a few others...

You embarrass our government you die....:laughing:

We should have done that with the banking crisis.... :thumbup:

Anybody deemed responsible...
Cap em!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

China: has a space program. exports mainly manufactured goods.

Mexico: Chief exports are......well......"agricultural" :detective: and illegal aliens for unskilled labor.


----------



## CoastProductsUS (Jul 19, 2011)

*I know you said U.S.A wasn't an option but..*

I just had to comment on this thread, and recommend when buying toilet trim, specifically, there should be no question as to where it comes from, or what you would settle for. Although all of our competitors have moved either to China, Mexico, or some other low cost economic climate. Coast has decided to remain on U.S. soil for the very reasons that you have posted here. We are now working side by side with plumbers who decide to go U.S.A only with Coast Products, helping them build there reputations even higher by offering free marketing placements on our Websites, Blogs, and Social Media outlets, we are also working on a database of Coast U.S.A plumbers for all of the United States so that homeowners and consumers can select plumbers based on the standard of quality, and choosing to support U.S manufacturing. We now have a family of plumbers growing like wildfire across the nation who have come to us saying they are tired of settling for knock-offs from China, Cheap materials, and overall "junk" that they are getting from other companies. Coast offers every solution possible for almost every toilet you're going to come across, and at one point in time, We made ALL of the toilet trim in every single closet in the USA. We're heading back to the top with the help of the industry. We are building our company around the Plumbing Professionals, and bringing back efficiency, sustainability, and durability to the industry. 

Would you like to be a part of the Revolution? Say no to Made in China, Mexico or anywhere else. BUY Made in the U.S.A toilet repair parts, and help us grow this economy from within, one flapper at a time!

We've made it even easier, you don't have to talk to your supplier, distributor or wholesaler. Come straight to us, buy direct from the manufacturer for the first time ever. If you need a part built to your own specs. WE MAKE THE PARTS, in Panama City Beach, FL! We can get you anything you need, guaranteed!

http://www.coastproductsonline.com
http://www.coastproductsusa.com

We started revolutionizing the industry in 1946 with the 1st all brass fill valve "The Gem"; We're now revolutionizing the way that plumbers buy toilet parts; Direct from the manufacturer, so that you can ensure that your customers have the highest quality parts in the industry. 

Follow our blog, for more rants about why we manufacture in the U.S.A, and other interesting reads!

Coast Blog

Coast Products USA
"Built for the Industry, by the Industry Experts"

If you'd like to see a sample of our Plumber Direct Pricing- Message me


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> They had executions on the tainted milk, pet food, lead paint kids toys and a few others...
> 
> You embarrass our government you die....:laughing:
> 
> ...


 




Are you serious? People were executed in China for the faulty and dangerous products that were exported? I have seen video of how brutal that regime is, but I was unaware of that.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Are you serious? People were executed in China for the faulty and dangerous products that were exported? I have seen video of how brutal that regime is, but I was unaware of that.


Actually the guy in charge of the lead paint toy company committed suicide... :whistling2:

http://www.minyanville.com/business...od-jinguan-olympics-export/7/11/2007/id/13325

http://news.sky.com/home/world-news/article/15208247

http://www.handsoffcain.info/news/index.php?iddocumento=12317432

They don't mess around.... :no:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Redwood, I looked over the articles and I concur, those corrupt chinamen got what they deserved. Tainted milk that killed 10 infants, that's inexcusable.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Y'know, I've never seen bad chocolate milk before. Let alone an expiration date. WTF?!!?!?!


----------

